# Pegado de Valores no funciona



## mephistopheles (Jan 13, 2004)

tengo instalado Office XP, y EXcel ultimamente no me esta haciendo bien la insercion de valores o al copiar del portapapeles. Es decir si yo copio un numero de otro lado, me lo inserta con si fuera texto.

Como solucion me toca teclar los valores directamente en Excel, diriamos que no hay problema. Pero lo que estoy pegando en eExcel es una valor timestamp, en pocas palabras es un numero enorme, y una vez hecho esto lo formateo a Hora (00:00:00).

Lo extraño es que intento usar la funciona VALOR o VALUE, y me marca #!VALOR. Yo tengo inserta en A1 el valor que quiero, y le hago un =VALOR(A1) en B1. Y me marca el error que me les comento. Usando la funcion TIPO, me devuelve que el valor contenido en A1 es texto.

Algo todavia mas extraño, al abrir ese mismo archivo en otra maquina con Excel los numeros que estoy insertando si me los reconoce como numero y puedo aplicar el formato que yo quiero.

Ya reinstale el Office XP cerca de 10 veces, ya no se que hacer.

Alguna idea de lo que pueda para remediar esto, sera bienvenida.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 14, 2004)

Hola M.  Ahora sí entiendo su pregunta un poco mejor (aunque todavía no sé la solución pero buscaremos).

¿Nos podría dar un par de ejemplos del tipo de texto que está intentando «Paste»?  ¿En las otras maquinas donde sí está funcionando bien, también están corriendo Excel XP u otra versión?


----------



## mephistopheles (Jan 14, 2004)

En la maquina que me da el problema tenia instalado el Office 2000, despues de que probamos que en las maquinas con Office XP si funcionaba bien el copy&paste, decidimos actualizar a Office XP.

Como comente el valor que estamos pegango vendria hacer un timestap,  entonces tan solo aplicar el formato de hora hace el cambio a una forma mas legible.

Estos son algunos valores de ejemplo. 
0.2701393518518518518518518518519         
0.000347337962962962962962962963           
Al aplicar el formato de Hora (00:00:00), es esto lo que se debe de vizualizar correspondiente a cada uno de los valores anteriores.
06:29:00
00:00:30



Pero como digo en otras maquina, si los reconoce como numero. Mientras que en la maquina problematica lo reconoce como texto. Obviamente al texto no le puedo definir un formato. Lo extraño es lo de la funcion VALUE.

La aplicacion de donde se copia el texto, es de desarrollado por terceras personas. Esta desarrollada en Clarion, me comentan que lo que hacen para el generar el documento de Excel es por medio de OLE. Es decir formatean los datos, y luegos los pasan al Excel.

Una vez en Excel, en maquinas que tienen Excel XP funciona bien. Pero en las maquinas que tenian Excel 2000 no funciona. Ya que con 2000 los timestap los pone como texto, mientras que en las maquinas con XP si lo pone como numero. Es por esta razon que se opto actualizar la version del 2000 al XP.

Gracias por la ayuda Greg; y pido disculpas por destrozar el idioma ingles.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 14, 2004)

Una pregunta.  En las maquinas donde están interpretando como texto.  ¿Qué pasa si después de hacer el Paste, usted selecciona las celdas y hace Data : Text to Columns... y escoge "Delimited" con un demarcador que *no* estará presente y indica "General" como formato.  ¿Esto convierte las celdas a números?

En cuanto al inglés, no se preocupa, el idioma ha sufrido abuso mucho más grave que eso.  :wink:


----------



## mephistopheles (Jan 14, 2004)

No hace nada, lo deja igual. Intente usando el identificador de texto como ninguno,  ' y ", pero ni aun asi hace nada.

Intente con el ' por que al abrir ese mismo documento en un OpenOffice aparece este identificador de texto.

Puse a un costado de la columna la funcion TIPO para determinar el tipo del valor contenido en esas celdas. Pero aun asi no cambio, los sigue identificando como texto.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 14, 2004)

¿Habrá alguna opción internacional que está interferiendo?  Refiero a Tools : Options... y la página de International donce dice decimal separator.  (No sé si usted ha notado pero se me están acabando ideas.  Voy a mandar un mensaje privado a JPG para ver si él nos puede ayudar.)


----------



## mephistopheles (Jan 14, 2004)

Digamelo a mi que ya llevo mas de 3 dias lidiando con el problema. 

Como comente en el primer post, cualquier idea es bien recibida. Creo que ya estoy comenzado a sufrir de jaquecas. 

dejeme probar lo de la Internacionalizacion y haber que pasa.

Gracias, saber que tengo un poco de apoyo de alguien es reconfortante.


----------



## mephistopheles (Jan 16, 2004)

Ya he comentado que al abrir un documento creado en el Excel problematico, en otro maquina con Excel me hace la conversion automatica. Pero en otro Excel me marca un error de que el numero esta insertado como texto y me da la opcion de hacer la conversion a numero.

Este mismo error no me lo marca en el Excel problematico, aun entrando a Herramientas\Auditorio de Formulas.

De hecho encontre en la ayuda del Excel que podia hacer lo siguiente:
Convertir números almacenados como texto a números

1. En una celda vacía, escriba el número 1. 
2. Seleccione la celda y en el menú Edición, haga clic en Copiar. 
3. Seleccione el rango de números almacenados como texto que desee convertir. 
4. En el menú Edición, haga clic en Pegado especial. 
5. En Operación, haga clic en Multiplicar. 
6. Haga clic en Aceptar. 
7. Elimine el contenido de la celda introducido en el primer paso. 

Esto funciona en cualquier otro Excel, pero en el Excel problematica no hace nada.


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 16, 2004)

¿Esto de opción internacional tampoco fue entonces?  Y usted tiene razón. Normalmente, el procedimiento que usted escribió sí funcionará como otra manera de convertir texto a números.  

Además Juan Pablo me respondió y él leyo este tema y tampoco tiene idea de lo que puede estar causando este problema (y dejar a Juan Pablo sin respuesta es cosa dificil lograr).

Lo siento Mephi, pero no tengo otra idea al momento.  Si se me ocure otra, la apunto aquí.  O tal vez otra persona vea esta y sepa. ¡Buena suerte!


----------



## Greg Truby (Jan 16, 2004)

Mephi,

Vi una tema donde alguien estaba teniendo un problema semejante con importar datos de HTML.  Allí hay unas otras ideas para (a) forzar texto a números y (b) limpiar caracteres malos de celdas.  No sé si le ayudarán pero no cobran nada para leerlos.   

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=74663
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=71961

En uno de esos refieren a una función para limpiar celdas que es parte de Excel.  No sé si usted la conoce, es CLEAN().

Saludos,


----------



## mephistopheles (Jan 13, 2004)

tengo instalado Office XP, y EXcel ultimamente no me esta haciendo bien la insercion de valores o al copiar del portapapeles. Es decir si yo copio un numero de otro lado, me lo inserta con si fuera texto.

Como solucion me toca teclar los valores directamente en Excel, diriamos que no hay problema. Pero lo que estoy pegando en eExcel es una valor timestamp, en pocas palabras es un numero enorme, y una vez hecho esto lo formateo a Hora (00:00:00).

Lo extraño es que intento usar la funciona VALOR o VALUE, y me marca #!VALOR. Yo tengo inserta en A1 el valor que quiero, y le hago un =VALOR(A1) en B1. Y me marca el error que me les comento. Usando la funcion TIPO, me devuelve que el valor contenido en A1 es texto.

Algo todavia mas extraño, al abrir ese mismo archivo en otra maquina con Excel los numeros que estoy insertando si me los reconoce como numero y puedo aplicar el formato que yo quiero.

Ya reinstale el Office XP cerca de 10 veces, ya no se que hacer.

Alguna idea de lo que pueda para remediar esto, sera bienvenida.


----------



## mephistopheles (Jan 20, 2004)

Es extraño pero ni con el clean() funciona, lo que encontre de interesante en las ligas que me pasaste Greg Truby, es esto How to Completely Remove Microsoft Office CD1. 

Intentare eliminar por completo el Office y ver si de esta forma se soluciona el problema. El problema en si debe de radicar en el Excel, por que si te fijas ninguna funcion trabaja como deberia de hacerlo.

Ya despues te contare que tal me fue. Intentaria una reinstalacion desde 0, pero no puedo hacerlo por que tengo una aplicacion de la cual no tengo los instaladores.


----------

